# Body Recomp tips please



## Ataraxia (Apr 4, 2013)

guys i've hired trainers, been a trainer, and read up on this but just looking for confirmation and tips etc.... Always good to hear what works best for others...

3 weeks ago i started my cycle
150mgs test E
600mgs tren E
400mgs mast E
2-4IU GH 5x/week

I wanted to gain some muscle for a few weeks then start leaning out. Just got back from Brasssilll, and while i still worked out there i gained some BF but didn't lose much strength. anyway i've been back for a month and my strength is back at strong as ever and don't need/want to get much more muscle mass... 
What i would like to do with the remaining 8 weeks of my cycle is a great RECOMP. 
Im 220 now about 14%BF. would like to drop to about 210 and maintain current mass... I'm sure the compounds im on will help this a lot... 

So question is what would an ideal daily/weekly diet and macro break down look like? 
What kind of training? 
how much cardio and when? 

thanks in advance!

I wan't sure what general forum to put this in... mods feel free to move to appropriate category if you feel this should not be in VIP... 

PS i've already got quite a good recomp since i started a few weeks ago eating lots of black beans, chicken breasts, veggie juice... I haven't counted cals but im guessing they have been at about maintenance.... 
I haven't done much cardio, just intense lifting 5x/wk...


----------



## Akamai (Apr 4, 2013)

Valley when do you take you Gh?  

Ak


----------



## Ataraxia (Apr 4, 2013)

Ak i play around with it... usually first thing in the am... but lately i have been doing it pre bed...  or sometimes both...   
  If i do cardio in the AM i always do GH before cardio... but haven't been doing lots lately...   but am probably going to start as i want to drop another 4-5% BF


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 4, 2013)

with the amount of gear you have, along with gh, your carbs can be in the tank, and you still stay full and strong. At 200, i can do fine on 20-25g carbs per meal. I also split my gh to am/pm. I tend to like a 50/30/20 ratio of p/c/f while on gh. want to make sure your BG doesnt get to high.


----------



## Ataraxia (Apr 4, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> with the amount of gear you have, along with gh, your carbs can be in the tank, and you still stay full and strong. At 200, i can do fine on 20-25g carbs per meal. I also split my gh to am/pm. I tend to like a 50/30/20 ratio of p/c/f while on gh. want to make sure your BG doesnt get to high.



thanks man... im looking for a recomp.... leaner with slightly added mass or just leaner with keeping everything i have now... 
   Is that what you were referring to? sounds like you were suggesting a maintenance protocol?


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 4, 2013)

Carbs in the morning, like 50g or so from oatmeal, breakfast cereal or whatever.
Then another 150-200g carbs sandwiched around your workout. 1/3 to 1/2 pre, and the rest post.
Other than that keep your protein highish and fat low.  
Eat whenever you are hungry, but make sure you are really hungry.  Eat meat or whole eggs or a combo of meat and eggs.


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 4, 2013)

Sorry had to go for a minute but wanted to finish up:

Training should be higher volume and frequent.  Were not trying to break strength PR's right now.  You should lift moderate weights in the 8-12 rep range.  Start light and maybe do something like 12/10/8/8.  3 or 4 exercises for bigger muscles and 2 for small ones.  Calves should always be worked for 20 reps.
Chest/back/calves, quads/hams, delts/arms/calves works good.  You can do 3 on one off.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 4, 2013)

Without going into a whole protocol I just wanted to share a point that for my body type and how I've learned what works for me-

Upping my over all cardio and caloric output tends to drop too much muscle mass for me personally. But devoting a single day to cardio and glycogen depletion is a tool that I can use where I drop a pound of fat here and there and manage to maintain quite a bit of lean mass. I'm essentially talking about carb cycling, but I don't tend to do the 3/1 or 4/1 split that I see most do, for me a 5/1 with a ramping of calories and lifting protocol tends to provide much more muscle sparing than the constant cycling.

Another over simplified way of putting it is that I try to lose a lot of fat one day per week, then go back to diet as normal the other 6 days. For me this works well.


----------

